# Puppy coat/adult coat



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

When does the puppy coat start changing into the adult coat? I love the fluffy puppy coat but just wondering.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

My boy's coat "matured" at about four months old.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

Sinister started getting his shiny slick adult coat around 13 weeks. It started as a small stripe down his back and tail. Now he is 16 weeks and has very little puppy fluff. 
My other German Athena was a long coat so she got her adult coat a little later than him.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

3 or 4 months. Otto started with the chevron on his tail. I wasn't expecting that and thought the kids spilled food on him. LOL I tried to clean it off. 

Venus started down her back. After her face came in adult fur, she had the cutest little poof of puppy fur on the top of her head for like a month. We still call her Poofie because of it.


----------



## gurlonfire2004 (Jan 15, 2014)

I first noticed the coarse strip of adult hair on Stormie's back at 11 weeks.


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Zoe is 14 weeks and has a thick strip of big girl fur on her back. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

Arya is 12 weeks old and starting to grow her adult coat...


----------

